# New Epson Workforce 30 not recognizing CISS cartridges



## janelovesyou (Apr 14, 2013)

I just received a brand new WF 30 with a CISS, I followed the instructions to install the CISS w/ the printer and I am getting nothing. When I press the ink button nothing happens and when I check the ink levels through the printer software it says that the ink cartridges cannot be recognized. I called the person who sold me the system and he had me make sure the cartridges were pushed all the way in which still didn't work and other then that he's as lost as me. 

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

First of all, where did you buy your CISS?


----------



## janelovesyou (Apr 14, 2013)

GordonM said:


> First of all, where did you buy your CISS?


I purchased it from an ebay seller. Doing some googling I'm positive this is the exact one:
Amazon.com : Empty Ciss System for Epson Workforce 30 c120 for Sublimation and Pigment Ink Use : Electronics
It's not the same seller because my seller actually gave me this seller's contact information to call for help. (No answer and no return call of course  )
But anyways, I actually got the cartridges to show up by taking them out and putting them back in a few times. 

NOW have ran into a new problem of getting the printer to even print correctly. I've done all of the ISS profile and everything and the attached cases are what my results have been. Extremely dull, light.
I did nozzle checks and head cleanings at the advice of the seller and the nozzle checks came out worse after I did the head cleanings.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

janelovesyou said:


> I purchased it from an ebay seller. Doing some googling I'm positive this is the exact one:
> Amazon.com : Empty Ciss System for Epson Workforce 30 c120 for Sublimation and Pigment Ink Use : Electronics
> It's not the same seller because my seller actually gave me this seller's contact information to call for help. (No answer and no return call of course  )
> But anyways, I actually got the cartridges to show up by taking them out and putting them back in a few times.
> ...


You likely need to prime your CIS ... pull a vacuum with a syringe to get air out of the lines.


----------



## janelovesyou (Apr 14, 2013)

mgparrish said:


> You likely need to prime your CIS ... pull a vacuum with a syringe to get air out of the lines.


Can you explain this a little more? Do you mean that I need to take the syringe and vaccum out some ink so that there are no air bubbles going through the lines?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

janelovesyou said:


> Can you explain this a little more? Do you mean that I need to take the syringe and vaccum out some ink so that there are no air bubbles going through the lines?


Yes, that is fundamental to all CIS. Pictures tell a thousand words ... lots of good videos on this webpage link.

.:: Cobra Ink Systems::. This is where the term CIS began


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Ebay sellers just aren't worth it, unless they also have a known and reputable Web site. Few do. The cartridge problem could have been due to any number of things, but that issue looks to be resolved (though you can expect the cartridges to suddenly "disappear" at random; repeat the process of removing them for 5 minutes or so, and putting back in). Ss Mike says, it looks like you need to prime the ink through the system. Cobra's videos show how to do this. If you didn't get a priming syringe with your kit, you'll need to buy one.

Rather than waste phone covers buy some 700 denier 100% white polyester from Joann's, and use that as test scrap. When your system is working properly the colors will be easily seen. I'd also pick a different test image, such as a full color photograph or something else with a broader array of more saturated colors. There are some test photos you can use for this, such as the one here:

DOWNLOAD PDI TEST IMAGE Photodisc Color Management Calibration Target Reference Image Baby Faces How To Achieve True Print Color


----------

